# I got mooned this morning!



## RemudaOne (Aug 2, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 2, 2012)

What an amazing shot!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Elm Tree acres (Aug 2, 2012)

lovley moon shot


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Aug 2, 2012)

are you allowed to post such offensive mooning photos?! 



  good shot


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 2, 2012)

you nut!

Really nice photo


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 2, 2012)

Sugarbushdraft said:
			
		

> are you allowed to post such offensive mooning photos?!


LOL^^^


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Aug 2, 2012)

Edited for spelling...


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Aug 2, 2012)

And here I thought I was gonna have to do a smackdown.  Nice pic!


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## SkyWarrior (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome photo!


----------



## hilltopdextercattle (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice shot, what else do you have? Photography is so cool, but I do not have the talent. I only get to appreciate other's work.


----------

